# Hash Tolerance?



## HotelCalifornia420 (Nov 15, 2015)

I recently made bubble hash for the first time, and it turned out great.  I'm getting baked very easily.  Falling down baked.

I don't have much, so I use it as a treat twice per week.

Do you think I'll build up a tolerance to it?

Edited to add: I smoke marijuana every night.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 15, 2015)

That is a good question. I don't know.  I don't think it is any different that any pot product as far as building a tolerance to. 

Do we need more to get going? I don't. so I am going to say no, but i really have no science behind that answer.


----------

